# Welcome to Rave



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really pleased to see Rave on board with a banner ad! They provided me with the best coffee I had in 2020! The Systemic Kid came over to mine for a meal onJanuary 31st, 2020. I cannot for the love of me remember what we were celebrating now but I came onto the forum and asked for a recommendation for a really good, expensive bean. There were not many suggestions but one person recommended Whoosh Whoosh by Rave. It was about £25 per 250 gms. The tasting notes were Pineapple.....I think even Patrick was impressed by it! I have today actually emailed Rave to ask if they have any more plans to stock it again. I think without naming names, another roaster had the same offering this Xmas and a certain person bought a bag (not I) on the back of the last offering and was a tad dissapointed!


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I had a bag of Wush Wush from Colonna at Christmas and really enjoyed it. A unique test from what I remember and certainly one I would try again as a treat.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

I just ordered some beans from Rave using the 15% discount for new customers - signature blend and the Italian one. Hope they arrive soon. I am all out of beans. I considered getting some in Lidl but then decided that it was £1.80 I could put towards freshly roasted so I didn't. Rave seem to have a good choice. There are lots I wouldn't mind trying.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Bad news @Emily, you'll probably get them and then need to let them rest for a few days. All the deliveries I've had from Rave have been very freshly roasted generally no more than 24 hours before despatch often the day of despatch. At least you'll have them sitting there teasing you for a few days.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@AndyDClements "Fresher than a pillow with a mint on it".....I rather like that little marketing tag line. 😁


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> Bad news @Emily, you'll probably get them and then need to let them rest for a few days.


 Oh nooooo! Supermarket beans it is then. I'm already craving coffee after missing yesterday 😂


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Emily said:


> Oh nooooo! Supermarket beans it is then. I'm already craving coffee after missing yesterday 😂


 If you've got an Aeropress or cafetiere - you can do an immersion brew and not worry about degassing - same with pour over V60 etc


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Why don't they need to degas?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm off to visit Rave again today - only 15 miles from my house and it's a nice motorcycle route to get there  If you ever go there, there's also a top notch butcher/farm shop across the road from them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@-Mac Send them our best, especially Coffeechap!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

-Mac said:


> I'm off to visit Rave again today - only 15 miles from my house and it's a nice motorcycle route to get there  If you ever go there, there's also a top notch butcher/farm shop across the road from them.


 Rumour has it that the ice-cream shop next door is also excellent!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> @-Mac Send them our best, especially Coffeechap!


 Does he still work there?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Rumour has it that the ice-cream shop next door is also excellent!


 @MediumRoastSteam It is (or was) an Italian gelato place and it is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dallah said:


> @MediumRoastSteam It is (or was) an Italian gelato place and it is absolutely fantastic.


 I've been to Rave a few times, but never went into the Ice cream shop.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Does he still work there?


 Good question! I note that the staff photos on the Rave website have vanished


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I did notice, hence my question earlier?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Good question! I note that the staff photos on the Rave website have vanished


 To be fair they had a photo of Callum on there for about 5 years plus and he never actually worked there


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> To be fair they had a photo of Callum on there for about 5 years plus and he never actually worked there


 I understand one coffeechap does still work at Rave....so enough off topic...back to the coffee and welcome to Rave


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm looking forward to a few goodies arriving from rave on Saturday morning... Just hoping our current stock of beans don't run out before they have chance to degas!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Rave were my first order when I started so have a soft spot for them. Seems obvious now but was the first time I'd had a proper coffee at home and it tasted like it said on the bag. 'Wow, it does taste like fudge!'.

Very well priced to begin with and now even better.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> Rave were my first order when I started so have a soft spot for them. Seems obvious now but was the first time I'd had a proper coffee at home and it tasted like it said on the bag. 'Wow, it does taste like fudge!'.
> 
> Very well priced to begin with and now even better.


 That was my experience too, exactly that! Fudge!


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Wish I had ordered the fudge one now dammit! 😂


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Emily said:


> Why don't they need to degas?


 Good question, I'd like to know as well as I suspect I'll be without rested beans soon...


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Rave were the roastery that got me hooked on light filter roast brews.

Currently on an espresso kick, but might give rave a good, maybe the fudge blend or a nice single origin.

Always great service, but then... I've never had poor service from any roasters I've found on this forum.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

I am also using rave regularly and service is always superb. Remember trying fudge blend first time as well !


----------



## Gav86 (Dec 10, 2020)

Morning all,

Just a quick question on your resting experiences with rave. We have just started on their Columbia El carmen (no50). It was roasted on the 22nd April so rested for 11 days but were still getting a fair bit of funk! They recommend resting for 7 days but best after 14 days.

Similarly we have opened their sugarcane decaf (roasted on the same date) and its tasty but similarly a little bit of funk still!

Are we being impatient?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

@DavecUK Was there any talk of any upcoming deals/discounts for forum members from Rave? I'm just about to place an order.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

-Mac said:


> @DavecUK Was there any talk of any upcoming deals/discounts for forum members from Rave? I'm just about to place an order.


 They have not posted in the special advertisers area with a specific deal. I would just click the banner, it might present you with a specific landing page that has a deal? I think they are pretty attractively priced roasters anyway...


----------



## Alpesh (Dec 12, 2020)

Try RAVECFUK. Pretty sure that's what I used with my first order.

PS - I should add that I was impressed by their customer service. Sent the wrong item by mistake and no quibbles.

Regards

Alpesh


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@DavecUK there is a discount code on their banner, I think it's 20% off

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56711-cfuk-advertisers-list/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=843422&embedComment=843422&embedDo=findComment#comment-843422

Check it out! 😁


----------

